# Crabbing



## ConJe (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey All,

I'm a newbie on the forum and was searching to see if there is a section on crabbing. Couldn't find anything.

Several years ago (at least 5), we were on PCB and on a whim, while playing in the shallow water (maybe thigh high), I saw several crabs. Can't remember why, but I had a net, so I started chasing crabs. Can't even remember what I put them in, I think maybe a shell bag. My son said it was a cooler or something. Anyway, I had the best time just playing by myself, chasing crabs. I caught about a dozen, took them back to the rental and cooked them.

I'll be in Pensacola August 5th (Naval Air Base rental). I've done a lot of searching online trying to find out anything and everything I can about blue crabs. I even found out you have to have a license. I'm wondering if it was a fluke that I was able to find the crabs crawling around like I did? I plan on doing again when we get there. We're staying right on the beach, so I don't think I'll have to worry about packing them up or anything. I was wondering how much thought I needed to put into doing so? I've got a couple of long handle nets and some gloves, but no keeper. I did get a wire fish basket. One of those collapsable things with the spring door. Any feedback welcome.

I've read a little about throwing(?) out some lines or something, but don't know if it would be worth it or not, since it's just for fun basically. Is it a lot of trouble using string and bait?

Thanks!

CJ


----------



## Per-Diem (Mar 24, 2010)

You are better off crabbing in the bay waters!!! 



*Blue Crab Restrictions*


Harvest of females holding eggs or sponge crabs is prohibited
No minimum or maximum size limits
Bag limit of 10 gallons of whole blue crabs per person, per day
*Licensing Requirements*

A recreational fishing license is required to harvest blue crabs. The shoreline exemption for anglers using a pole or line, not equipped with a fishing line retrieval mechanism, does not include anglers who use any type of gear other than hook and line. For instance, crabbers who use traps, baskets, crab nets, dip nets or landing nets will need to purchase fishing licenses. See Shoreline Fishing FAQs for more information.


----------



## ConJe (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Per! I've read just about everything, and even now know the difference between the boys and girls. I've read all the regulations on the same website. I'm just doing this for fun.

Not sure what you mean by "in the bay waters"? I don't have a boat, nor plan to be on one. I'm getting a 3-day license, so that parts taken care of. One of the things I wanted to know was how much more trouble is it going to be if I wanted to have those hand lines or if you can even do that from the shore? Since it's only for fun, I was wondering if it would be too much of an investment just to play?

CJ


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I always buy chicken drums leave em out for about 4 hrs to stink up a bit tie it to a nylon string with a small sinker whoop it around and let er fly
When you bring it in do it slow and have the net ready to scoop em


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

By "Bay" usually just means not on the Gulf side. Find some slower water around some shallow grass. You can set you're lines and then go hunt some with you're net. Hope you have a good vacation. Enjoy.


----------

